
Sixteen APL Amuse-Bouches (2016) - kick
https://vector.org.uk/sixteen-apl-amuse-bouches/
======
drallison
The FinnAPL Idiom list is absolutely invaluable as an exposition of how APL
can be used to implement new abstractions. A little blue book published by the
Finnish APL Association, it contains about 600 hand polished APL idioms.
[http://www.finnapl.fi/idilib.htm](http://www.finnapl.fi/idilib.htm)

APL is heady stuff for the right kind of mind. I remember Larry Breed
demonstrating how the APL language notation often automatically extends two
dimensional processing to three or more dimensions.

